# FSH results for egg share?



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

Please can I ask all you egg sharing experts for some advice? I am weighing up my options should my clomid treatment fail. Can I ask you all what your FSH results were and if your clinic was really strict about these? 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey

Normally to egg share, you FSH levels need to be under 10.
Ive egg shared at 3 clinics and all have been the same.

I have a normal FSH level so i dont know how strict they are.
My 1st clinic did day if they were over (and my AMH was under 11) they wouldnt accept me

X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

As far as I know my clinic didn't test my FSH, and there's nothing on their criteria relating to it, just AMH.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

yes my clinic didn't test my FSH (although I had already done it at my GP and it was 9.2) and my AMH was 11.4 which is quite low and I was accepted for egg sharing x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

So there is still some hope for me to egg share then. My FSH is 11.5 but my AMH is apparently fine.

What clinics did you use ladies? I'm from Staffordshire where there are no fertility clinics  so will have to travel. Was hoping for the Manchester Area.

xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Manchester CARE

Or im using Coventry, they are really good too.

X


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine is a long way from you, CRGW in Cardiff. They are great though.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

If I'm right, Manchester care don't allow women with PCOS to egg share do they?
I was hoping for manchester fertility, but I have read that they go by FSH 
xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

CARE is very strict and wouldnt accept me because i have PCOS....

X


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm pretty certain FSH can fluctuate on a monthly basis as I'm sure I've read of clinics recommending not to cycle on a month when it is high, instead waiting for a better month. Might be worth looking into and retesting xxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes I've heard that about FSH I heard that some clinics ignore FSH for this reason and just use amh. That's why I am on the hunt for a clinic that uses amh and accepts pcos women xx


----------

